# Really rusty gas tank



## ralph50 (Feb 24, 2015)

I need a replacement gas tank since mine is really rusted on the inside.

Does anyone know where I can find a used one or any pictures of aftermarket tanks?

I might have to have one built.


----------



## mvh2011 (Feb 28, 2015)

My z31 sat for 15 years 5 of witch the gas tank was open to the elements. Anyway unless you have some holes, a radiator shop should be able to clean it. You might have to look around for a shop with a big enough boiling tank but they're out there. For me about 15 calls to local shops, and $150 later I had a decent gad tank.

I would say 90% rust free. I used the por 15 metal ready and the sealer after I got it back to prevent any rust from coming back. If you do that have a sealer ready before you get it back, rust is fast and will be visually noticeable after just a few days


----------

